# laminate flooring



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

is it necessary to put down rosin paper under a laminate floor with the underpad attached?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

what does the manufactuer say??????..............I would put it down for insurance no moisture coming back up


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Rosin paper has no place in any flooring assembly period. Its a dirt cheap slip sheet that's it. As Opie pointed out - read the directions. Probably the most overlooked aspect of this trade. Some manufacturers require a visquene moisture barrier first, some do not. Rosin paper will not take its place. If the vapor barrier is required make sure all seams are overlapped at least 6". I like to use a heavy gauge packaging tape to hold it together while I'm installing over it.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

bluebird5 said:


> is it necessary to put down rosin paper under a laminate floor with the underpad attached?


Super six poly for barrier,tuck tape overlapped seams,then pad ,or get a 3 in 1 pad. Some of the 3 in 1s ar pricy


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I left out that its a wood subfloor. So no rosin paper got it. Some more advide from the fine folks at The Home Depot


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

bluebird5 said:


> I left out that its a wood subfloor. So no rosin paper got it. Some more advide from the fine folks at The Home Depot


oh no you did not LISTEN to the orange monkeys again.............ya dont trust us sane and perfect people here...........I tell ya I am perfectly sane....i dont use the glue i inhale it all the time:shutup::w00t:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

dan your a nut... are you laying that floor? looks like some engineered. I thought you tile guys didn't like to do anything easy


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

no man I do A to Z remodeling and got my GC lic on a dare with some buddies. They said i would never pass the test. I passed it first time and the bet was if I passed they had to work with me for a week each free.


hey man I just try and make the place laugh ya know it good for your soul:w00t:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah it makes for a much better day if you got some people who like to laugh around you.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

SeanPaul said:


> Hi,
> I think it is good to use resin paper under laminate floor because its upper layer is also covered by resin paper and this resin paper protects wood floor from moisture. So, it is better if we use this resin paper under this floor as well.
> 
> Thanks,


WTF? Bad advice. As someone stated above, check the manufacturers instructions. 

Most of these laminates that have the padding attached do not come with any type of moisture barrier. That said you can do a moisture test to determine whether a poly plastic moisture barrier should be installed first, or you could just install it, and keep your fingers crossed that it wont fail in the future.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> oh no you did not LISTEN to the orange monkeys again.............ya dont trust us sane and perfect people here...........I tell ya I am perfectly sane....i dont use the glue i inhale it all the time:shutup::w00t:



Dude, there is definately something wrong with ya. 




No wonder I like ya:w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well ya know PINWHEEL.we all have this problem or working alone. Its makes us SANE and SMART:whistling...........I am not the sharpest crayon in the box. But i am sure am the TILE STUD.:w00t:


But all in all whats going on with the laminate floor issue we started answering about.


----------

